# If anyone could help me out photoshopping a picture for my wallpaper...



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

any chance anyone could photoshop

"Some people have real problems"

on this picture? beggers can't be choosers, so i don't really have any real request in mind...

thanks for the help, or the trolls

i have a love/hate relationship with this picture

oh one request, 1,280 x 720 pixels to fit a galaxy s3 screen


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You love her and she hates you? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

not really. "it's complicated" is pretty much the only way to describe it.

sorta like...people are dying of starvation while i am flustered over "a complicated" situation.

basically it's for motivation/confidence LOL

i guess it can be summarized pretty easily...if there is a god..he gift wrapped her for me not once, but twice and i was too drunk both times


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ah gotcha I think.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsaucier0810 (Dec 4, 2011)

Maphack said:


> any chance anyone could photoshop
> 
> "Some people have real problems"
> 
> ...


has anyone done this for you yet?

-via TapaTalk 2 w/ GT-P3113 on Codename Lungo GT2 CM9.1 stripped v1.6.1


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

bsaucier0810 said:


> has anyone done this for you yet?
> 
> -via TapaTalk 2 w/ GT-P3113 on Codename Lungo GT2 CM9.1 stripped v1.6.1


not yet, still hoping


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Maphack said:


> any chance anyone could photoshop
> 
> "Some people have real problems"
> 
> ...


here man, 1280 x 720.
dunno how its going to look i dont have a GSIII

its too big now to post here, so i zipped it up and uploaded it for you.

http://jayrthemer.net/JayR/EditedLadyPic.zip


----------

